# Owner's Time



## hpolly2323 (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm looking for owner's time in the Virgin Islands for October 2013 -- ideally a ~40-46ft cat for 4 to 5 people. 

I have sailed the BVIs for 20 years and I hold a US Coast Guard Captain License for up to 50 Tons. References available upon request.

Thank you...


----------



## NVCATS (Oct 20, 2012)

Try Seabbatical they are a owner operated charter company with prices that are really hard to beat and the boats are outfitted better than the average bareboat. The manager Ron is heading out today for his own boat a Leopard 45. He might be slow to reply but the website booking software is up to date and prices are correct. The longer your charter the cheaper the boat. They try to promote 26 day charters with their discount curve being the greatest at 26 days. I booked for Dec 1 to 27th on Ron's boat...really looking forward to the vacation


----------

